# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma v2.27.18 Kyocera DuraForce XD/E6790TM and more

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Sigma Software v.2.27.18**QCOM Tab:*Released *Direct Unlock* feature for: *♦ Kyocera DuraForce XD
♦ Kyocera E6790TM* *Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Lenovo c2 (k10a40) (MT6735)
♦ Bitel B9501 (MT6735)*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_Unlock Kyocera DuraForce XD E6790TM with Sigma     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*الله ينور عليك يا ريس
++++++++*

----------

